# Boardgame Review: Small World by Days of Wonder



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2013)

I played this for the first time about a month at, and have played it twice since. The combo of a replicating race (sorcerers or skeletons) with the 'merchant' power is pretty potent!


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 7, 2013)

Small World is a game that I don't think I have ever picked to play myself, but one that I always enjoy when someone else pulls it off the shelves.  We play with everything minus the Underworld game/expansion.


----------



## Nytmare (May 31, 2013)

Soooo...  We had a really amazing game of Small World last Friday and I'm itching for more.  I have thus far avoided getting Underground because all the reviews I've seen tend to be on the "Not so great" end of the spectrum, but I know that there are a handful of neat races, powers, and other odds and ends that you can shuffle into things.

What I guess I'm looking for is someone who spent the money, hates the overall game, but thinks that the purchase was still worth it because of the bits they were able to cannibalize for non-Underground play.  Anyone fit that bill?


----------

